
Ask HN: What are some good tools for programming a 6502 Teensey Board in C? - KahlerRockwell
Assembly is hard... I would rather use C haha
======
tkosan
Use the Teensyduino software:

[https://www.pjrc.com/teensy/teensyduino.html](https://www.pjrc.com/teensy/teensyduino.html)

~~~
KahlerRockwell
Thanks!

